# Myrabella Studio Apartments



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi, hoping we can get some help here from anyone living in on near El Faro, Mijas Costa area. We found these apartments online and the guy, Gordon Blackburn, who sounds very nice, sent us out a brochure and booking sheet. Before we book and pay out any money I have tried to find out a bit more information on these apartments, but nothing is coming up on normal searches. The guy is probably legit, but my hubby and I have a problem with always doing business with 'Sharks' who take our money and run, even though we try to investigate first. So, any information would be appreciated and apologies for being so cynical, but we recently lost £900 to a local guy who was well known in the double glazing in our area and cannot afford anymore mistakes like that with our rapidly declining money!


----------



## kodel (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi,

My advice would be to get out there and meet the guy in person. Dont part with any huge sums of money until you've physically seen what your buying. Just ask yourself this would you part with any money for a property in the uk without seeing it or meeting with the seller/broker first?. Flights are cheap.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

You need to be a bit more specific. 

Are you trying to book an apartment for a holiday or to buy one?

If it is for a holiday, you should be able to find reviews on websites like airbnb, owners direct, booking.com, holiday lettings, etc.

If you are thinking of buying, you need to visit and hire a reputable solicitor to carry out checks.

Do you have a link to the website of these apartments?

Have you checked the guy out on Company Check? Not saying he is, but most sophisticated con men "sound nice."

Be very careful if buying, you must know how many Brits have been ripped off by fellow Brits with holiday developments in Spain, Turkey and elsewhere. You should also know that with the Spansih economy as it is, they can hardly give away property let alone sell it.


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Kodel, we are not going out to buy, we will just be renting one of his apartments so we can look round the area and see what is on offer. And flights are not cheap for us where we live, we are looking at between £400-500 for us both to get over there a limited amount of time!


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi Brochet, we are looking to rent one of his apartments to come over and see the area, check out long term rents/ possible properties to buy. Have tried Trip Advisor, Owners Direct, just googling the name and nothing is coming up, that is why I thought I would try on here to see if anyone already living in the area knows of him or of his apartments. He also only accepts cheques for his deposits which is a bit worrying as we usually like to pay by credit card so that if we do get duped we can claim back via them. We always seem to get caught out by companies going bust or whatever, so am maybe being ultra cautious, but we can't afford to keep losing our money!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MagicWriter2014 said:


> Kodel, we are not going out to buy, we will just be renting one of his apartments so we can look round the area and see what is on offer. And flights are not cheap for us where we live, we are looking at between £400-500 for us both to get over there a limited amount of time!


I've looked and can't see anything about him either.
Given your bad luck I'd go somewhwere else through booking.com or otherwise, just in case


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've no idea about this guy nor the apartments, but personally I'd never pay a deposit on a rental without seeing it first

if I were you. I'd book a few nights in a B&B / Hostal & find something more longer term when you get here, if you can't come out for a recce beforehand


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Magic writer, is there a website for these properties or where did you come across them? Post a link and we can have a hunt, too.


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

[email protected], site looks lovely.


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry,it is GordonBlackburn.Wix.com


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

MagicWriter2014 said:


> Sorry,it is GordonBlackburn.Wix.com


No it's not.

Your first post was his email address (I guess) and this link doesn't work - it goes nowhere.

Third time lucky?

Is this it Affordable Holiday Rentals ?


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

That's it Snikboh, does it look legit to you? Am a bit worried that it is not on any other site. Maybe I am just getting paranoid in my older age lol.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

MagicWriter2014 said:


> That's it Snikboh, does it look legit to you? Am a bit worried that it is not on any other site. Maybe I am just getting paranoid in my older age lol.


It doesn't seem to have a company name and I don't see any company registered address, any VAT re number, any Landlord Registration number - together with the fact there are no reviews to be found- I would skip it. 

There are more than enough holiday rentals on offer- why chance it?

May just be a guy on his own with a couple of flats but at the very least he should be licensed for holiday rentals.

PS are you hiring a car? If not you may want to avoid an Urb so you have easy access to public transport.


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Will look for somewhere else then, thanks for the advice xx


----------



## TerraFirma (May 21, 2015)

We spent 2 weeks holiday there -- Its genuine. He couldn't have been more helpful. We had a lovely time, no problems.


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks TerraFirma, am maybe a bit paranoid about these things, but we seem to get caught out every time by folk taking our money and running, hence trying to double check it was cosha. We have made other arrangements now, but at least next time I will know. They did look beautiful apartments.


----------

